# Uzbek: Yurgan



## Vishujoyshe

Hi, looking for someone who can tell me the meaning of my artist-name "Yurgan" in English. While researching the net i found it is used in Uzbek language, for example in religious texts, who can help?


----------



## Whodunit

Heißt dein Name nicht einfach nur Jürgen? Man kann doch Namen nicht übersetzen!


----------



## Vishujoyshe

Ja, schon, aber warum taucht er dann in dieser Schreibweise im usbekischen Koran auf? Suche die deutsche/englische Bedeutung dieses usbekischen Wortes! Yurgan


----------



## Whodunit

So richtig finde ich da auch nichts, aber vielleicht hilft dir das hier ein wenig.


----------



## Vishujoyshe

Hey dank dir, das war doch schon sehr aufschlussreich, wenn es dann auf Usbekisch auch Farmer oder Erde.... bedeutet würd es mich nicht wundern. Yurgan


----------



## Cepkah

Yurgan is uzbek and Yorgan is turkish and it means ''quilt, duvet''...


----------

